# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Αgapitos Express Ferries

## vinman

Σε παλιότερο θέμα παρουσιάσαμε την Agapitos lines.
Στις αρχές ης δεκαετίας του 1990 εμφανίστηκε μία εταιρεία που προέκυψε μετά απο το χωρισμό των αδελφών Βασίλη και Γιάννη απο την Agapitos lines.
H εταιρεία ονομάστηκε Agapitos express ferries.
Εδώ το έντυπο του 1993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13967


...και οι τιμές που ίσχυαν για το 1993...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13968


Την αμέσως επόμενη χρονιά την θέση του ιστορικού Αιγαίον παίρνει το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13969

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13970

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13971

----------


## vinman

Και εδώ τα δρομολόγια για το Πάσχα του 1998 με τον στόλο πλέον να περιλαμβάνει και τα Εξπρές Απόλλων και Εξπρές Αφροδίτη


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13973

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13974

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13975

----------


## nikolas200

Tι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου. Φοβερός. Εχω ταξιδέψει με όλα

----------


## grangelo

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ VINMAN

Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι τα φυλλάδια ειναι σαν καινούργια !

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ή καλύτερη απο τις παλιές εταιρείες.... Ευχαρσιτούμε vinmam... αναμνήσεις!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Νaval22

συμφωνώ με το leo και εμένα ήταν η συμπάθεια μου μετά τη ΝΕΛ βέβαια,τα συγκεκριμένα φυλλαδια τα ειχα και εγω αλλά τα χάλασα και τα πέταξα :Mad:  :Mad:  όταν είσαι μικρός όλο μ΄΄΄΄ς κάνεις έχω όμως κάτι κάρτες απο τα πλοία που θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή

----------


## sea_serenade

> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ VINMAN
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι τα φυλλάδια ειναι σαν καινούργια !


Τα έχει βάλει σε φορμόλη ο vinman γι' αυτό τα διατηρεί σαν καινούργια. Το έμαθα απο έγκυρη πηγη grangelo:lol:

----------


## Νaval22

ορίστε οι κάρτες που έλεγα πρίν 
ex_afrodite.jpg

ex_apollon.jpg

ex_santorini.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Τα έχει βάλει σε φορμόλη ο vinman γι' αυτό τα διατηρεί σαν καινούργια. Το έμαθα απο έγκυρη πηγη grangelo:lol:


 
Δεν στα ειπαν καλά φίλε Sea serenade...
Ταριχευμένα τα έχω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, μη το γελάμε καθόλου. Πλέον σε έχω ικανό για όλα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

Καλά. Είναι *ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ*

----------


## harlek

Καταχώριση της εταιρείας σε περιοδικό, τέλη του 1999. Ο στόλος με το "kAι" έχει γιγαντωθεί, λίγο πριν περάσει στα χέρια της MFD. 

aef.jpg

----------

